# Bait pile tricks?



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

no i have pics of them both eating at the same time from corn piles i dont know of tricks to get bigger deer they attract bigger bucks later in the deer as food sources dwindle but we see em early season too on em


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Just a heads up the ethics police are going to be all over this post if nothing else it will be entertaining.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a feeder going and corn on the ground in front of it. I have had deer there everyday. I took my neighbors son with me to check the camera and he didnt change his jeans like I had told him to. I had sprayed down a pair of his jeans to wear out with me. I didnt get a single pic of a mature deer for a few days because of his scent. If you are leaving scent behind, the big ones wont come in.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

C'mon and bring it on ethics police!



I'm just looking for tips. There is a stand about 30ish ards down wind. I've been going in with shorts on. I better change my ways, huh?


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

Spread your corn/bait out like acorns falling from a big oak. Don't pile it up....then ***** and deer will feed together.

Alway place it next to real thick cover for attracting mature bucks(like two steps). Putting it out in open woods will usually attract does and 1 1/2 yr old bucks.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Spread your corn/bait out like acorns falling from a big oak. Don't pile it up....then ***** and deer will feed together.
> 
> Alway place it next to real thick cover for attracting mature bucks(like two steps). Putting it out in open woods will usually attract does and 1 1/2 yr old bucks.


Very good tip.


----------



## Reezen1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't believe you will kill to many if any mature deer over a bait pile except for the beginning of the season when their still in their summer feeding patterns & they haven't caught on to what's going on yet but once they do you may get some pics of mature deer late at night or wee hours in the morning other than that they will avoid the area just my 2cts.:darkbeer:


----------



## troutbum76 (Aug 28, 2009)

folks here in arkansas swear by sweet potatoes. i don't have any experience with them but the guys on a state site i post on swear by them. i also believe that the big boys will hit a sight throughout the season but go nocturnal after a awhile. try hanging a stand on travel route to your corn pile.


----------



## RangerAngler (Jul 15, 2006)

Tips I've learned over the years for baiting in WI. Laws have changed in my county now and baiting is no longer legal, so I will share with you what we have had sucess doing.

1. Spread your bait out over a large area. Broadcast it. I like to use a 5 gallon bucket and just sprinkle it over a 30 yard by 30 yard area. 1 you will not have to bait as often (save you big $$$), 2 the deer will have to work harder for the feed, 3 the deer tend to move around more natural for better shot angles. Shell corn is the only bait I found effective. Apples tend to give deer the runs and they will stop eating them. You also will attract more **** and bear to your area.

2. Only bait once, or twice a week to keep you scent down. Even if you run out of bait after a day or two they will still check the area for fresh feed. Never touch the bait with you hands. Wear gloves and spray down with scent control before baiting. On one of our food plots we just drive the atv down the food plot and dump corn out of the bucket.

3. I tend to use my bait as top dressing for food plots. All in one food shop. Seems to be more natural to deer. 

4. Make sure your tree stand has a lot of cover because you will have a lot of eyes on you when you are shooting sometimes. Pine and hemlock trees work great as they provide a lot of shade.

5. They work best when you team hunt them. Have someone pick you up at night to spook the deer off otherwise they will peg your tree and become nocturnal. It helps to have someone walk you in as well as deer get use to people comming in to freshen it up.

6. Don't always hunt right over the bait. I have stands set up 50 to 100 yards away on trails leading to and from.

7. Mature bucks won't necessarly eat at them during daylight hours, but once prerut starts they will come there looking for the lovely ladies.

8. To the ethics police. There is no difference with the ethics between baiting and food plots. They are the same. Artificial feed to draw deer in.

Use my methods and you are guarenteed to have a sucessful season.:darkbeer:

I have tagged out on multiple pope and young bucks off of bait piles.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

I would hide in the bait pile and grab me deer when he comes in  HA HA 
No baiting here Its not legal.. I have hunted over bait and its ok but prefer to catch deer between bedding and feeding areas Call it the transion area. 
this way you dont educate the deer.


----------



## guidehunter28 (Aug 9, 2008)

Try putting it just around the base of the trees with in 8-12 inches it works don't know why just works.


----------



## pink06 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hunting bait is the norm where I am from, and I've been doing it many years. Some things I have learned:

1. Sow your corn rather than piling it. Seems to make the deer less nervous and takes them longer to clean it up.

2. Bait on high ground. The bucks and older does seem less spooky if they're feeding on high ground, relative to the surroundings. 

3. Bait in open fields, as long as the fields have good cover around them and are not too visually exposed. My best deer to date would not visit a cornpile in the woods during shooting light, but didn't mind venturing out into a small grass field to eat scattered corn. I think since they can see a lot farther in the open they feel more secure. 

4. Bait on a regular schedule, preferably in the middle of the day, and use the same trail in and out each time (not the trail you will use to get to your stand). The deer get used to this and after a while come to expect it (we'll use this against them later...). I bait once a week offseason and twice/week inseason. *NEVER* go into your setup to bait near primetime (early/late) when the deer may be there or close. 

5. Start baiting well ahead of the season to get the deer used to free food with no consequences (again, this will pay off later). Even during the season I always bait a spot for several weeks before hunting it.

6. Set up your stand, cut shooting lanes, etc before you start baiting an area. You don't want a lot of disturbance once the deer are using the spot well.

7. Early season is probably the best time to get a nice buck on bait. They will still be in their summer pattern and have not had much human intrusion to deal with. *The first time you hunt your stand will be your best opportunity for a nice buck, if one is using there. After that, your chances of being detected go up and chances of a clean shot at him go down.*

8. Remember that as you get closer to rut, your corn is no longer the bait. The DOES are the bait, the corn draws in the does. With this in mind, you may not want to hunt your corn, but downwind of your corn. This is where the bucks will cruize to wind reseptive does, and getting away from your corn will lessen the chances of being detected by that old smart doe.

There's a million more, but these are the highlights. Sorry for the long post, and good luck in your hunting.


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

I like to put the bait pile on the backside of a huge tree. When the deer feeds there head is behind the tree allowing to draw your bow back.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys. I found I like putting bait on the to-me side of the tree as it makes sure any deer on it will be broadside. Lots of good tips. I'm definitely going to start broadcasting the bait as it will probably keep the ***** away.


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

*******

Good luck with getting rid of the *****.


----------



## Pittelite (Jul 9, 2017)

I've been watching my camera for a month now. Once a week I take out more corn. My question is I seen a really really nice mature buck only twice about 2 weeks apart. I've seen does there frequently. Just curious as to why I haven't seen him more.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

no positive comments ......................good luck ........ :zip:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Pittelite said:


> I've been watching my camera for a month now. Once a week I take out more corn. My question is I seen a really really nice mature buck only twice about 2 weeks apart. I've seen does there frequently. Just curious as to why I haven't seen him more.


He is probably camera shy......:wink:


----------

